# 6 Cockatiel babies have gone to their new homes.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Not crying was so hard to do when seeing off these babies to go to their new homes. I was glad that 2 of the babies went to a home together, the rest were split up and went to different owners, however, I was happy with every single new owner, the smile on their face when they left with their baby did cheer me up a bit! I still have 8 babies (not so much of a handful) out of the 14 left here with me at least. :blush:

Anyhow, I took photos of each 6 of them before they went to their new homes. 

*Baby #1*: (renamed Coco by new owner)



















*Baby #2*:

This little one ended up staying with us. Danny (my friend) is keeping her as a friend for his other Cockatiel, Bio.











*Baby #3*:










*Baby #4*: (went to new home with baby above #3)










*Baby #5*:










*Baby #6*:


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

all so beautiful. glad they found new homeS.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

So great that they got new homes. The are very beautiful babies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I want one of the pearls! Lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are stunning!!! Glad they all went to good homes


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all beautiful babies,glad they all went to good homes.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! They are so cute! I bet they will be loved all there lives in there new homes!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Man if I could fly over there and pick up a platinum I totally would! Beautiful babies Solace!


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Those cockatiels are so lucky to be raised up by a caring owner. They look so healthy and beautiful! I'm jealous.... Wish I could have gotten one!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable tiels they are


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

what great pictures! such beautiful babies.


----------



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

Aww your wee babies were so lucky to have such a great start in life with you!! It would break my heart to hand over the babies, I hope you are ok?

And it soo puts me in the mood to get a buddy for my lovely girl!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, beautiful birds!!


----------

